# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा >  ज्योतिष टिप्स

## sunnyy02

दोस्तों ज्योतिष में सभी की रूचि होती होती है सभी लोग अपने बारे मै या भविष्य के बारे मै जानना चाहते  है तो मै भी आप के लिए कुछ टिप्स लाया हु जो आप को पसंद आयंगे जीनहे मैंने किताबो से और नेट पर सर्च करके आप के लिए इक्कठा  किया है

----------


## sunnyy02

सबसे पहले अंकज्योतिष

----------


## sunnyy02

भाग्यांक द्वारा जानें अपना व्यवसाय व कैरियर- अंक ज्योतिष में भाग्यांक को बहुत ही महत्वपूर्ण माना जाता है। भाग्यांक का अर्थ है। आपके जीवन का वह महत्वपूर्ण अंक जिसके द्वारा आप-अपना व्यवसाय व कैरियर निर्धारित कर सके। अब सवाल यह आता है कि भाग्यांक जाना कैसे जाय?

भाग्यांक जानने के लिये, जन्म तिथि, जन्म मास और जन्म वर्ष की आवश्यकता होती है।

उदाहरणः माना किसी जातक का जन्म 26 नवम्बर 1980 को है, तो उस जातक का भाग्यांक निम्नलिखित तरीके से निकाला जा सकता है।
जन्म तारीख, जन्म मास और जन्म वर्ष= भाग्यांक
जन्म तारीख, 26=2+6=8
जन्म मास, 11=1+1=2
जन्म वर्ष, 1980=1+9+8+0=18=1+8=9
तो इस प्रकार इस जातक का भाग्यांक=
8+2+9=19=1+9=10=1+0=1

भाग्यांक=1

*भाग्यांक 1:* यदि आपका भाग्यांक 1 है तो, इसका मतलब आप सूर्य ग्रह से प्रभावित है। आप-अपने परिवार के कर्ता-धर्ता होंगे तथा सभी जिम्मेदारियां आपको ही निभानी पड़ेगी। आपको जीवन में कभी-कभी बहुत लाभ भी हो सकता है तथा अचानक हानि होने की भी सम्भावना रहती है। धन की बचत करने में आप सफल रहेंगे। आपको अनेक प्रकार से धन कमाने के अवसर प्राप्त होंगे। भाग्यांक 1 वाले व्यक्तियों को एक बात अवश्य ध्यान रखनी चाहिए कि कोई भी कार्य प्रेम-पूर्वक करें। आदेशात्मक प्रवृत्ति से किया गया कार्य बिगड़ सकता है। यदि आप व्यवसाय करना चाहते है तो साझेदारी कदापि न करें अन्यथा बाद में पछताना पड़ सकता है।

*कैरियर*- राजनीति, चिकित्सा क्षेत्र, सैन्य विभाग, हडडी रोग के डाक्टर, प्रशासनिक सेवा, विदुत विभाग, होटल मैनेजमेन्ट, रेलवे विभाग, डाक विभाग आदि क्षेत्रों में आप-अपना कैरियर बना सकते है।

*व्यवसाय-* आभूषण खरीदना-बेचना, रत्न बेचना, विदुत उपकरण, मेडिकल स्टोर, जनरल स्टोर, कपड़े का कार्य, वाहनों का क्रय-विक्रय, पुस्तक भण्डार, अनाजों का खरीदना-बेचना आदि प्रकार के व्यवसाय आपके लिये अनुकून साबित होंगे।

*भाग्यशाली वर्ष*- आपके जीवन में जब-जब दो, एक, और चार के अंको का योग आयेगा या फिर ये अंक आमने-सामने आयेंगे तो वह वर्ष आपके लिये अनुकूल साबित होंगे। जैसे- 19वां, 20वां, 22वां,24वां,31वां, 37वां, 40वां, 44वां, 46वां वर्ष आदि आपके लिये परिवर्तन कारी रहेंगे।

*अनुकूल नगर-* दिल्ली, सूरत, बम्बई, कलकत्ता, उदयपुर, जयपुर, जयपुर, अजमेर, गोवाहाटी, ग्वालियर, कोल्हापुर और गाजियाबाद नगर आपके लिये शुभ रहेंगे।

अनुकूल राष्ट्र- भारत, वर्मा, अरब, शिकागो, हांगकांग, इग्लैण्ड,नीदरलैण्  , नाइजीरिया और नेपाल देश आपके लिये लाभकारी रहेंगे।

घर का मुख्य द्वार- भाग्यांक 1 वाले जातक यदि अपने घर का मुख्य द्वार पूर्व, पूर्व-उत्तर,( ईशान कोण ) या फिर उत्तर दिशा में रखें तो इनके परिवार में सुख शान्ति व आर्थिक समृद्धि बनी रहेगी।

----------


## sunnyy02

भाग्यांक 2- जिन जातकों का भाग्यांक 2 है उन व्यक्तियों पर चन्द्र ग्रह का विशेष प्रभाव रहता है। उनका मन व दिमाग शान्त रहता है। ये अपने कार्य को लेकर संवेदनशील तो होते है,परन्तु बहुत दिनों तक इनका किसी कार्य में मन नहीं लगता है। यह इनका नकारात्मक पक्ष है जिसके कारण इन्हे कई बार अपना व्यवसाय बदलना पड़ता है। 

आपका स्वभाव उधार लेना है, भाग्यांक 2 वाले जातक उधार बहुत अधिक लेते है, परन्तु देने में काफी ढीले रहते है। आपको अपनी इस आदत में सुधार करने की आवश्यकता है। वैसे इस अंक वाले लोग कंजूस होते है, परन्तु अच्छे मौकों पर दिल खोलकर खर्च भी करते है। यदि आप कोई व्यवसाय या कहीं पर धन निवेश करना चाहते है तो अपनी पत्नी को साझेदार अवश्य बनायें। 

कैरियर- अध्यापक, पत्रकार, एकाउण्टेन्ट, समुद्र यात्रा, शुगरमिल, कृषि विभाग, संगीत, अभिनय, दन्त चिकित्सा, जल सेना, फैसप डिजाइनिंग, माडलिंग आदि क्षेत्रों में आप-अपना कैरियर बना सकते है।

व्यवसाय- सौन्दर्य प्रसाधन, पेट्रोल पम्प, कोल्ड्र डिंक, पानी, संगीत एकाडिमी, होटल, रेस्टोरेन्ट, मिटटी का कार्य, ठेकेदारी, किसी भी क्षेत्र में दलाली, कैरोनीन आयल, प्रकाशन, दूध की डेरी आदि व्यवसाय इस अंक वाले लोग अपना सकते है।

भाग्शाली वर्ष- भाग्यांक 2 वाले व्यक्तियों के लिये अंक 2 व 7 विशेष रूप से प्रभावशाली रहते है। जब-जब इन अंको का योग आयेगा या फिर ये अंक आमने-सामने आयेंगे तो,वह वर्ष आपके लिये लाभकारी प्रतीत होंगे। 20वें व 28वें वर्ष तक की अवस्था तक आपको धन कमाने के अवसर मिलने लगेंगे।25वें व 27वें वर्ष आपके लिये परिवर्तनकारी रहेंगे। 29वें व 31 वें वर्ष में आपके लिये काफी उतार-चढ़ाव वाली स्थिति उत्पन्न हो सकती है।

अनुकूल नगर- दिल्ली, देहरादून, कलकत्ता, अहमदाबाद, अहमद नगर, बंगलौर, कर्नाटक, लखनऊ, नोएडा आदि शहर आपके लिये 
सफलतादायक सिद्ध होंगे।

अनुकूल राष्ट्र- श्री लंका, तिब्बत, फ्रांस, जर्मनी, लन्दन, वियना, अमेरिका, पुर्तगाल, इथोपिया, चीन आदि देश आपके लिये शुभ रहेंगे।

घर का मुख्य द्वार- जिन जातकों का भाग्यांक 2 है। वह लोग अपने घर का मुख्य द्वार उत्तर दिशा, पश्चिम दिशा या फिर उत्तर-पश्चिम (वायव्य कोण) में रखें तो आपके परिवार में प्रगृतिशीलता व सुख समृद्धि बनी रहेगी

----------


## sunnyy02

भाग्यांक 3
 भाग्यांक 3 वाले व्यक्ति कों का जीवन गुरू ग्रह से प्रभावित रहता है। यह व्यक्ति बहुत निर्णायक, धार्मिक, सात्विक, दार्शनिक, रसायन व 
भौतिक शास्त्री व एक शोधकर्ता होते है। वैसे ये लोग बहुत कम राजसी व तामसी प्रकृति के होते है। इसलिए ऐसे जातक मूलतः शान्त प्रकृति के होते है। आप-अपनी प्रवृत्तियों के अनुसार किसी के विरूद्ध होने से डरते नहीं है, आप-अपने विचारों से अपना स्थान स्वंय निर्धारित कर लेंगे। 

आप में दया के भाव कूट-कूट के भरे होंगे, इसलिए आप किसी के दुःख को देख नहीं पायेंगे। यदि आप सामाजिक कार्यो में हिस्सा लेंगे तो आप सफलता के चरम तक भी पहॅुच सकते है। कभी-कभी आप धन अर्जित करने के लिये इतना बेताब हो जाते है कि अनैतिक कार्य करने में भी हिचकिचायेंगे नहीं। यदि आप किसी उच्च पद पर आसीन हो जायें तो रिश्वत लेंने में काफी सावधानी बरतें अन्यथा मुसीबत में फॅस सकते है।

कैरियर- अध्यापन कार्य, लेखन कार्य, पुलिस की नौकरी, वकालत, जज, क्लर्क, सचिव, नेवी की नौकरी, कान, नाक के डाक्टर, एम.बी.ए आदि क्षेत्रों में अपना कैरियर सुनिश्चित कर सकते है।

व्यवसाय- सम्पादन कार्य, थोक विक्रेता, पूजन भण्डार, पान की दुकान, मिठाई की दुकान, इत्र का कार्य, फिल्म मेकर, भूमि का क्रय व विक्रय, आभूषण के विक्रेता, पीली वस्तुओं का व्यापार, वक्ता, नेता, शिक्षा और शेयर आदि का व्यवसाय आप अपना सकते है।

भाग्यशाली वर्ष- आपके जीवन में जब-जब 3, 1, 6, 9, इन अंको का योग आयेगा या फिर ये आमने-सामने आयेंगे, तो वह वर्ष आपके लिए विशेष लाभकारी रहेंगे।

अनुकूल नगर- रायपुर, रावलपिण्डी, रामपुर, रंगून, राउरकेला, बड़ौदा, अहमदाबाद, फैजाबाद, हरियाणा, कलकत्ता और पंजाब आदि नगर आपके लिये शुभ रहेंगे।

अनुकूल देश- नेपाल, हालैण्ड, इंगलैण्ड, डेनमार्क, न्यूयार्क, आस्ट्रेलिया, कम्बोडिया, न्यूजीलैण्ड, बर्लिन, कनाडा आदि देश आपके लिए लाभकारी रहेंगे।

घर का मुख्य द्वार- भाग्यांक 3 वाले व्यक्ति यदि अपने गृह का मुख्य द्वार दक्षिण, पश्चिम या पूर्व-उत्तर (ईशान कोण) में रखें तो आपके परिवार के लिए विशेष लाभकारी रहेगा।

----------


## sunnyy02

भाग्यांक चार वाले व्यक्तियों के विचार परिवर्तनशील होते है। यदि ऐसा व्यक्ति किसी धर्म का प्रचारक हो गया तो जल्द ही वह अपने विचारों से समाज को एक नई दिशा दिखाने में कामयाब होगा। आप किसी भी क्षेत्र में जायें, परन्तु अपने अथक परिश्रम से सफलता प्राप्त ही कर लेंगे। यदि आप राजनीति में जायेंगे तो आप एक पार्टी में स्थिर न रहकर, दूसरी पार्टी में चले जायेंगे। 

आप तर्क करने में काफी कुशल होंगे इसलिए वाद-विवाद करके आप दूसरों पर अपना अधिकार जमा लेंगे। आपको क्रोध जल्दी आता है, परन्तु समाप्त भी जल्दी ही हो जाता है। इसी कारण कुछ लोग आपके शत्रु बन जाते है। आपकी जरूरते तो अवश्य पूर्ण होगी परन्तु ख्वाहिसे पूरी करने के लिए काफी इन्तजार करना पड़ेगा। आप किसी की भी निन्दा न करें व प्रत्येक के गुणों की प्रशंसा करें। आप अपने बुढ़ापे के लिए धन का संचय अवश्य करें अन्यथा कष्टकारी रहेगा। यात्रा के दौरान आप किसी पर विश्वास न करें अन्यथा हानि हो सकती है।

कैरियर- ज्योतिष का कार्य, प्रोफेसर, वास्तुकला, उपदेशक, रेलवे की नौकरी, हवाई सेवा, मोटर चालक, इलेक्ट्रानिक मीडिया, दूर संचार विभाग, डिजाइनर, इन्जीनियरिंग, पी.डब्लू.डी में नौकरी, होटल में मैनेजर, डाक विभाग आदि में आप-अपना कैरियर बना सकते है।

व्यवसाय- ईंट का भठठा, सीमेन्ट व बालू का कार्य, बुटीक का कार्य, शराब, स्पिरिट, तेल व इत्र का व्यवसाय, पेन्टिंग का कार्य, रेलवे की ठेकेदारी, कागज का कार्य, बिल्डिंग का निर्माण, धार्मिक स्थलों पर गाइड का कार्य, फास्टफूड आदि का व्यापार आपके लिए फायदेमन्द रहेगा।

भागयशाली वर्ष- भाग्यांक चार वाले व्यक्तियों के जीवन में जब-जब 4, 2, 1, 7 इन अंको का योग आयेगा या फिर ये अंक आमने-सामने आयेंगे तो वह वर्ष आपके लिए अनुकूल रहेंगे। 30 वर्ष से 40 वर्ष की अवस्था तक आपको धन के मामले में विशेष सावधानी बरतने की आवश्यकता है। आपके लिए 22वां , 28वां , 31वां , 40वां , 43वां, 47वां व 71 वां वर्ष शुभ रहेंगे।

अनुकूल नगर- बम्बई, चेन्नई, कानपुर, भूपाल, इन्दौर, बिजनौर, गोरखपुर, मुरादाबाद, हरिद्वार, ये शहर आपके लिए शुभ रहेंगे।

अनुकूल देश- इटली, जापान, इण्डोनेशिया, वाशिंगटन, बांग्लादेश, जर्मनी आदि देश आपके लिए शुभ रहेंगे।

घर का मुख्य द्वार- भाग्यांक चार वाले जातक यदि अपने घर का मुख्य द्वार पूर्व या पूर्व-दक्षिण (आग्नेय कोण) के कार्नर पर रखें तो आपको लाभकारी परिणाम मिलेंगे।

----------


## pareek76

:clap:............................................  .......

----------


## hot gujju

Bahut hi upyogi sutr he.

----------


## lotus1782

बहुत बढ़िया और काम की जानकारी है

----------


## sunnyy02

धन्यवाद दोस्तों  आप के विचार जानकर मुझे सूत्र को आगे बढ़ने की प्रेरणा मिली  धन्यवाद

----------


## sunnyy02

भाग्यांक5- आपकी बुद्धि का मुकाबला शायद ही कोई कर पायेगा, इसलिए आप किसी भी प्रश्न को सुलझााने में कामयाब होंगे। आपके पास कई प्रकार की मानसिक शक्तियां होंगी, जो आपके स्वभाव को रहस्यमयी बना देगी। आप-अपने पैर कई जगह पसारने की कोशिश करेंगे परन्तु एक ही कार्य पर मन लगाये तो बेहतर होगा। 

आपका मन घूमने-फिरने में ज्यादा लगेगा तथा प्रत्येक वाहन में बैठने की आपकी प्रबल इच्छा होगी। आप कोई भी बात जल्दी कहकर भूल जाते है, उसके बाद दूसरे पर रौब झाड़ते है। आप-अपने मित्रों से बहुत प्रेम करेंगे तथा अपनी शक्ति से अधिक मदद करने के लिए भी तत्पर रहेंगे। आप-अपनी मधुर वाणी से सबको मोह लेते है, यह आपकी अदभुत क्षमता है। आप-अपने शरीर का बहुत ज्यादा ख्याल रखेंगे इसलिए आप प्रौढ़ावस्था में भी जवान जैसे लगेंगे। आप-अपने शरीर से अधिक से अधिक काम लेने के बावजूद भी स्फूर्तिवान बने रहेंगे।

आप-अपना सम्बन्ध समाज के उच्च लोंगो से बनायें रखें जो भविष्य में लाभकारी प्रतीत होगा। आप अनेक विषयों की जानकरी रखते है, यह अच्छी बात है परन्तु अपना मत दूसरों पर थोपने का प्रयास न करें। आप अत्यधिक चिन्ता न करें अन्यथा मानसिक बीमारी हो सकती है।


कैरियर- पर्यटन विभाग, टेलीफोन विभाग, बीमा क्षेत्र, बैंकिग क्षेत्र, गृह मन्त्रालय, गणित के अध्यापक, पोस्टमैन, सिंचाई विभाग, संगीत का क्षेत्र, एंकरिंग, राजनीति का क्षेत्र, खेल और मार्केटिंग से सम्बन्धित कैरियर का चुनाव कर सकते है।


व्यवसाय- तम्बाकू, पान मसाला, कत्था, किमाम, पुस्तक के थोक विक्रेता, दूर संचार विभाग की ठेकेदारी, रेलवे के पार्टो का कारखाना, चूडि़यों का व्यापार, कपड़े का व्यापार, हरी वस्तुओं का व्यापार तथा फर्नीचर आदि का व्यवसाय आपके लिए लाभप्रद रहेगा।

भाग्यशाली वर्ष- भाग्यांक5 वाले जातकों के जीवन में जब-जब 5, 3, 7,और 2 इन अंको का योग आयेगा या फिर ये अंक आमने-सामने आयेंगे तो वह वर्ष आपके लिए अनुकूल रहेंगे।

जैसे- 14वां, 23वां, 25वां, 37वां, 41वां, 43वां, 50वां, व 56वां वर्ष आपके लिए बेहद अनुकूल रहेंगे।

अनुकूल नगर- लखनऊ, नोएडा, अहमदाबाद, नई दिल्ली, मुम्बई, गोवा, केरल, कलकत्ता, भुवनेश्वर आदि शहर आपके के लिए शुभ रहेंगे।

अनुकूल देश- सिंगापुर, स्पेन, साउदी अरब, कोरिया, आयरलैण्ड, अमेरिका आदि देश आपके लिए लाभप्रद रहेंगे।

घर का मुख्य द्वार- आप-अपने घर का मुख्य द्वार यदि उत्तर या पूर्व-उत्तर(ईशान कोण) में रखें तो आपके परिवार में खुशहाली व आर्थिक सम्पन्नता बनी रहेगी।

----------


## sunnyy02

भाग्यांक 6- इन जातकों का जीवन शुक्र ग्रह से प्रभावित रहता है। शुक्र ग्रह सौन्दर्य का प्रतीक माना जाता है। आपमें एक विशेष प्रकार की आकर्षण शक्ति होगी, इसलिए लोग आपसे जल्दी प्रभावित हो जाते है। सुन्दर कलात्मक संगीत व साहित्य से आपको विशेष लगाव रहता रहेगा। आप कोई भी कार्य समय से करने में विश्वास रखते है इसलिए आपको आलसी लोग पसन्द नहीं आते है। आपको कुरूपता पसन्द नहीं है इसलिए आप कुरूप लोगों से ज्यादा नजदीकियां नहीं बढ़ाते है। 

प्रत्येक पर विश्वास न करें या फिर करें भी तो पहले उसका परीक्षण अवश्य कर लें। मोटापा ज्यादा होने की सम्भावना है, इसलिए आपको-अपने खान-पान पर विशेष सावधानी बरतनें की आवश्यकता है। आप प्रतिवाद की भावना में कभी न फॅसे अन्यथा अपने लक्ष्य ये भटक सकते है। आप-अपनी गल्तियों को सही साबित करने का प्रयास करते हैं, इस आदत में सुधार लाने का प्रयास करें। दूसरो के अनुभवों से लाभ उठाने की आदत डालें। चटपटे व स्वादिष्ट व्यंजनों के प्रति आपका विशेष लगाव रहता है, परन्तु इससे स्वास्थ्य को नुकसान पहुंच सकता है।

कैरियर- परिवहन विभाग, पर्यटन विभाग, रेसलिंग, टीवी शो, थियेटर, भूर्गभ विभाग, उद्यान विभाग, समाज कल्याण, सचिवालय विभाग आदि में आप-अपना कैरियर निर्धारित कर सकतें है।

व्यवसाय- रेस्टोरेन्ट, शिल्प कार्य, साहित्य, फिल्म विज्ञापन, परिवहन विभाग की ठेकेदारी, वस्त्रों का व्यापार, हीरे का बिजनेस, सौन्दर्य प्रसाधनों का कार्य, सफेद वस्तुओं का कार्य, खनिज कार्य, पेन्टिंग, निर्माण कार्य, आदि से सम्बन्धित व्यवसाय आपके लिए लाभदायक सिद्ध होंगे।

भाग्यशाली वर्ष- भाग्यांक 6 वाले व्यक्तियों के जीवन में जब-जब 6, 9, 3 व 2 इन अंको का योग आयेगा तो वह वर्ष आपके लिए अनुकूल रहेंगे। जैसे- 21वां , 24वां , 30वां , 33वां , 39वां , 42वां , 46वां , 54वां , 56वां , ये वर्ष आपके लिए अच्छे रहेंगे।

अनुकूल नगर- मुरादाबाद, पंजाब, चण्डीगढ़, गाजियाबाद, बिजनौर, नालन्दा, जयपुर, अम्बेडकर नगर आदि शहर आपके लिए शुभ रहेंगे।

अनुकूल देश- कनाडा, जापान, कराची, बर्लिन, साउथ अफ्रीका, कोलम्बिया, रूस आदि देश आपके लिए आपके लिए अच्छे रहेंगे।

घर का मुख्यद्वार- भाग्यांक 6 वाले जातक यदि अपने घर का मुख्यद्वार पश्चिम या फिर पूर्व-उत्तर(ईशान कोण) में रखें तो परिवार व कैरियर के लिए बेहद अनुकूल रहेगा।

----------


## sunnyy02

भाग्यांक जानने के लिये, जन्म तिथि, जन्म मास और जन्म वर्ष की आवश्यकता होती है।

उदाहरणः माना किसी जातक का जन्म 26 नवम्बर 1980 को है, तो उस जातक का भाग्यांक निम्नलिखित तरीके से निकाला जा सकता है।
जन्म तारीख, जन्म मास और जन्म वर्ष= भाग्यांक
जन्म तारीख, 26=2+6=8
जन्म मास, 11=1+1=2
जन्म वर्ष, 1980=1+9+8+0=18=1+8=9
तो इस प्रकार इस जातक का भाग्यांक=
8+2+9=19=1+9=10=1+0=1

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

सुन्नी जी अच्छी जानकारी है इसे और आगे बढाओ ...

----------


## sunnyy02

भाग्यांक 7- ये जातक कुशल तार्किक, स्पष्टवादी व अधिक वार्तालाप करने वाले होते है। ऐसे जातक रहस्यात्मक क्रियाओं को लिए होते है। ये अपना अलग अस्तित्व बनाने के प्रयास में लगातार मेहनत करते-रहते है। अतः इस अंक के चरित्र को समझने में काफी कठिनता आती है। ये जातक स्वतंत्रता के बारें में विशेष रूचि रखते है। आप समाजिक व आर्थिक रूप से अपने उपर ही निर्भर रहेंगे। आपके जीवन में एक बात दिखाई देगी, यदि कोई परम्परा आप पर हावी होगी तो उसे तोड़ने में आप देरी नहीं करेंगे। 

कभी-कभी आप-अपना नियंत्रण खो बैठेंगे, और परिणाम को सोंचे बगैर कार्य कार्य करने लगते है। यह स्थिति आपके लिए हितकर नहीं है। आपका जीवन जल की क्रियाओं से दुर्घटनाजनित हो सकता है, अतः सावधानी बरतें। आपकी सबसे बड़ी खासियत है, कि आप बहुत कर्मशील, स्फूर्तिवान तथा आकर्षण से युक्त होंगे। आपकी भावुकता तथा दिमाग में उठने वाला बीज कुछ भी करा सकता है। 

आप जो भी अपने जीवन में करेंगे बड़ी सुचारता से करेंगे। आपकी प्रकृति बहुत गहरी होगी और आप सोचने के बाद ही उस कार्य को करेंगे। आप वही कार्य करेंगे जिसमें आपको लाभ होगा। 

कैरियर- योग शिक्षक, एग्रीकल्चर विभाग, तैराकी, पत्रकारिता, बीमा कम्पनी, सर्जरी चिकित्सा, गुप्तचर विभाग आदि में आप-अपना कैरियर बना सकते है।

व्यवसाय- बागवानी का कार्य, कृषि कार्य, तरल पदार्थो का व्यापार, आयुर्वेदिक दवाओं का व्यापार, बिजली की दुकान, मोटर पार्टस आदि से सम्बन्धित आप व्यवसाय करेंगे तो लाभप्रद साबित होगा।

भाग्यशाली वर्ष- आपके जीवन में जब-जब 7, 2, 4 इन अंको का येग आयेगा या फिर ये अंक आमने-सामने आयेंगे तो वह वर्ष आपके लिए शुभ रहेंगे। जैसे- 16वां , 25वां, 27वां, 31वां, 34वां, 43वां, 52वां, 56वां, व 70 वां ये वर्ष आपके लिए अनुकूल रहेंगे।

अनुकूल नगर- कश्मीर, हिमाचल प्रदेश, महाराष्ट, बंगलौर, गुजरात, नैनीताल, देहरादून, टनकपुर आदि शहर आपके लिए शुभ रहेंगे।

अनकूल देश- केपटाउन, कोलम्बो, बैंकाक, स्वीडन, मास्को, कनाडा आदि देश आपके लिए शुभ रहेंगे।

घर का मुख्यद्वार-इन जातकों के घर का मुख्यद्वार यदि पश्चिम या फिर पूर्व-दक्षिण(आग्नेय कोण ) में हो तो इनके परिवार की प्रगति और खुशहाली बरकरार रहेगी।

----------


## sunnyy02

भाग्यांक 8- ऐसे व्यक्तियों का जीवन शनि ग्रह से प्रभावित रहता है। आपका पूरा जीवन संघर्ष में व्यतीत होता है। आप साहसी है, अतः आप प्रत्येक खतरों को अपने साहस के बल पर नष्ट कर देंगे। आप किसी भी कार्य को बड़ी लगन से करते है परन्तु जैसे ही सफलता आपको मिल जाती है, वैसे ही आपका कार्यो के प्रति रूझान कम पड़ जाता है। 

आप गम्भीर विचारों के स्वामी होंगे जिसके कारण लोग आपको सम्मान देंगे। आपको छोटा कार्य या छोटा पद पसन्द नहीं आयेगा। आप निर्भय, स्पष्टवादी व लग्नशील होंगे इसलिए आप-अपनी इच्छा पूरी करने के लिए बड़े से बड़ा त्याग भी करने को तैयार रहेंगे। आप भाग्यवादी होंगे परन्तु जीवन में अनेक कठिन कार्यो को कर दिखायेंगे। आपके जीवन में परिवर्तन की हवा बहेगी परन्तु आप सकारात्मक व सजग रहें। 

आप कम बोलने में ज्यादा विश्वास करेंगे। जरूरत से ज्यादा किसी पर विश्वास करना आपके लिए घातक सिद्ध हो सकता है। आपके जीवन में काफी उतार-चढ़ाव आयेंगे परन्तु आप धैर्य न खोंये यही सफलता का सूत्र है। किसी दुर्घटना के भय से आपका मन चिन्तित रहेगा।

कैरियर- इन्जीनियरिंग, वैज्ञानिक खोज, ज्योतिष का कार्य, कर्मकाण्ड, वकालत, न्यायाधीश, खनिज विभाग, सेना में नौकरी, तकनीकी कार्य, कृषि कार्य, हार्स राइडिंग, पनडुब्बी, राजनीति आदि क्षेत्र में आप-अपना कैरियर चुन सकते है।

व्यवसाय- काली वस्तुओं का व्यापार जैसे- तिलहन, काले तिल आदि, ट्रांसपोर्ट का कार्य, मुर्गी पालन, लकड़ी का कार्य, बिजली का कार्य, लोहे का कार्य, शिल्प कला का कार्य, कृषि कार्य, वाहन की ऐजेन्सी, मोटर पाटर््स आदि के व्यवसाय आपके लिए अनुकूल रहेंगे।

भाग्यशाली वर्ष- आपके जीवन में जब-जब 8, 4, 7, 2, इन अंको का योग आयेगा या फिर ये अंक आमने-सामने आयेंगे तो वह वर्ष आपके लिए अनुकूल रहेंगे। जैसे- 16वां , 17वां, 26वां, 31वां, 35वां, 38वां, 44वां, 53वां, 58वां, 70वां, ये वर्ष आपके लिए अच्छे रहेंगे।

अनुकूल नगर- मेरठ, लखनऊ, फिरोजाबाद, कानपुर, इलाहाबाद, जॅहागीराबाद, सूरत, नासिक, ये शहर आपके लिए अनुकूल रहेंगे।

अनुकूल देश- उत्तरी अमरीका, चीन, बांगलादेश, स्वीडन, आस्ट्रिया, साउदी अरब ये देश आपके लिए अनुकूल रहेंगे।

घर का मुख्यद्वार- ये लोग यदि अपने घर का मुख्यद्वार पूर्व-द(आग्नेय कोण) या फिर दक्षिण-पश्चिम(नैऋत्य कोण) में रखें तो अनुकूल परिणाम मिलेंगे।

----------


## sunnyy02

भाग्यांक 9- भाग्यांक नौ वाले जातकों के जीवन का प्रतिनिधित्व मंगल ग्रह करता है। इन व्यक्तियों में नेतृत्व करने का तथा संगठन करने का विशेष गुण विद्यमान होता है। ऐसे व्यक्तियों का जन्म साधारण कुल में होते हुए भी ऐ लोग अपनी मेहनत के बल पर उच्च मुकाम हासिल कर लेते है। आप कभी आने वाले संकटो से घबराते नहीं ओर साहस से कार्य कर उन संकटो को दूर कर देते है। 

आपको क्रोध जल्दी आता है, इसलिए कई बार नुकसान भी उठाना पड़ जाता है। आप स्वतंत्र विचार के होंगे, इसलिए किसी के अधीन कार्य करना पसन्द नहीं करेंगे। आप वह कार्य करना पसन्द करेंगे जिसमें कठिनाईयां हो तथा कुछ अलग तरह के कार्य हो। आप देखने में तो कठोर होंगे परनतु अन्दर से उतने उदार भाव के होंगे। आप बहुत ही प्रतिभाशाली होंगे व आपके समक्ष कोई भी व्यक्ति बोलने का साहस नहीं करेगा, परन्तु पीठ पीछे लोग आपकी आलोचना करेंगे।

आपकी लेखन शैली सुन्दर होगी। आपके पास कुछ न हो परन्तु फिर भी आप शान-शौकत से ही रहना पसन्द करेंगे। आप इधर की बात उधर न करें और न ही ऐसे लोगों को अपने पास बैठायें।

कैरियर- प्रशासनिक सेवा, बीटेक, गुप्तचर विभाग, आर्मी, आरकिटेक्ट, भूगर्भ विभाग, फोटोग्राफी, समाज कल्याण, भूमि का क्रय-विक्रय, सचिवालय विभाग चिकित्सा क्षेत्र, आदि से सम्बन्धित आप-अपना कैरियर निर्धारित कर सकते है।

व्यवसाय- सर्जरी का सामान, कोर्ट-कचहरी, ठेकेदारी, मेडिकल की दुकान, धर्म उपदेशक, औषधि निर्माण कारखाना, आदि से सम्बन्धित आप व्यवसाय करेंगे तो आपको लाभ मिलेगा।

भाग्यशाली वर्ष- 9, 6, 3 और 5 इन अंको का जब-जब योग आयेगा या फिर ये अंक आमने-सामने आयेंगे तो वह वर्ष आपके लिए लाभकारी प्रतीत होंगे। जैसे- 18वां, 27वां, 30वां, 36वां, 45वां, 54वां, 59वां, 69वां, ये वर्ष आपके लिए अनुकूल रहेंगे।

अनुकूल नगर- उड़ीसा, भुवनेश्वर, चण्डीगढ़, सिकन्दराबाद, पुणे, गोवा, जयपुर, अजमेर, पिथौरागढ़ आदि शहर आपके लाभकारी प्रतीत होंगे।

घर का मुख्यद्वार- आप यदि अपने घर का मुख्यद्वार दक्षिण या फिर दक्षिण-पश्चिम(नैऋत्य कोण) में रखें तो आपके परिवार में सुख शान्ति व समृद्धि बनी रहेगी।

----------


## sunnyy02

नाभिः स्याददक्षिणावर्त   शुभदा त्वपराशुभा।
गम्भीररा सुखभोगाढया पूगीनाभिस्तु मातृहा।।

1- दक्षिणावर्त नाभि शुभ मानी जाती है, और वामावर्त नाभि अशुभ मानी जाती है, गहरी नाभि सुख और भोग से युक्त करती है तथा उंची नाभि माता का विनाश करने वाली होती है। 

2- जिस व्यक्ति की नाभि उंची व गहरी होती है, उस व्यक्ति का विवाह किसी धनाढय स्त्री के साथ होता है। ऐसे जातक सौन्दर्य के पुजारी माने जाते है तथा इन्हे अचानक धन प्राप्ति की भी सम्भावना रहती है। ये स्वभाव से काफी मिलनसार व मददगार होते है। 

3- यदि किसी व्यक्ति की नाभि उठी हुयी हो तो, वह मनुष्य अपने वैवाहिक जीवन से परेशान रहता है तथा कुछ ऐसी परिस्थितियां भी आ सकती है कि तलाक देने तक की नौबत आ जाये । अतः ये जल्दबाजी में आकर विवाह का निर्णय न लें तो हितकर रहेगा। समय का प्रबन्धन करना इनके स्वभाव में शामिल होता है। 

4- जिस पुरूष की नाभि समतल व सामान्य अवस्था में हो, वह व्यक्ति बुद्धिमान, विद्यावान व सौभाग्यशाली होता है। ये प्रत्येक सम्बन्ध को दिल से निभाने का प्रयास करते है, परन्तु लोग इनके साथ छल-कपट की भावना रखते है। इनकी पत्नी खुले विचारों वाली व स्पष्टवादी प्रकृति की होती है। 

5- यदि किसी मनुष्य की नाभि उपर की ओर उठी हुयी हो तो, वह व्यक्ति स्वंय तो जीवन में काफी संघर्ष करता है परन्तु उसकी सन्तानें अत्यन्त होनहार होती है। इनके जीवन में धन कमाने के कई अवसर आते है परन्तु आत्मा इन्हे अनुमति नहीं देती है। विश्वसनियता का नैतिक गुण इनमें विद्यमान होता है जिसके कारण लोग इनका काफी मान-सम्मान भी करते है। 

6- जिस पुरूष की नाभि नीचे की ओर झुकी हुयी हो, उस व्यक्ति के कन्यायें अधिक होने की सम्भावना होती है। इनकी पहली पुत्री भाग्यशाली होती है जिसके आने से इनके जीवन में सुख व समृद्धि आती है।

----------


## swami ji

*मुझे कुंडली का सोफ्टवेर चाहिय इ  गुजराती में ,,,*

----------


## sunnyy02

स्वामी जी गुजरती मै कुंडली सॉफ्टवेर मेरे नहीं है सूत्र में आने  के लिए  धन्यवाद

----------


## Raja44

बहुत ही उतम जानकारी दी धन्यवाद

----------


## lotus1782

अच्छी जानकारी भरा सूत्र है

----------


## sunnyy02

धन्यवाद  :bloom:

----------


## bawa009

धन्यवाद  :bloom:  :bloom:

----------


## bawa009

अच्छी जानकारी भरा सूत्र है

----------


## bawa009

इस जानकारी के लिए कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद

----------


## lion444202

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी प्रदान कि है मित्र आप के द्वारा........अच्छा कार्य है

----------


## RASHMI2221

*भगवान  श्रीगणेश को लाइफ मैनेजमेंट गुरु भी कहा जाता है क्योंकि श्रीगणेश के  स्वरूप में ऐसे अनेक सूत्र छिपे हैं जो वर्तमान जीवन के लिए अति आवश्यक  हैं। श्री गणेश चतुर्थी के अवसर पर हम आपके लिए लाएं हैं श्रीगणेश  प्रश्नावली यंत्र। इसके माध्यम से आप अपने जीवन की परेशानियों व सवालों का  हल आसानी से पा सकते हैं। यह बहुत ही चमत्कारी यंत्र है।
*
*
**उपयोग विधि
**जिसे  भी अपने सवालों का जवाब या परेशानियों का हल जानना है वो पहले पांच बार ऊँ  नम: शिवाय: मंत्र का जप करने के बाद 11 बार ऊँ गं गणपतयै नम: मंत्र का जप  करें। इसके बाद आंखें बंद करके अपना सवाल पूछें और भगवान श्रीगणेश का स्मरण  करते हुए प्रश्नावली चक्र पर कर्सर घुमाते हुए रोक दें। जिस कोष्ठक(खाने)  पर कर्सर रुके, उस कोष्ठक में लिखे अंक के फलादेश को ही अपने अपने प्रश्न  का उत्तर समझें।
**1- आप जब भी समय मिले राम नाम का जप करें। आपकी मनोकामना अवश्य पूरी होगी।*
*2- आप जो कार्य करना चाह रहे हैं, उसमें हानि होने की संभावना है। कोई दूसरा कार्य करने के बारे में विचार करें। गाय को चारा खिलाएं।*
*3- आपकी चिंता दूर होने का समय आ गया है। कष्ट मिटेंगे और सफलता मिलेगी। आप रोज पीपल की पूजा करें।

**4- आपको लाभ प्राप्त होगा। परिवार में वृद्धि होगी। सुख संपत्ति प्राप्त होने के योग भी बन रहे हैं। आप कुल देवता की पूजा करें।*
*5- आप शनिदेव की आराधना करें। व्यापारिक यात्रा पर जाना पड़े तो घबराएं नहीं। लाभ ही होगा।*
*6- रोज सुबह भगवान श्रीगणेश की पूजा करें। महीने के अंत तक आपकी सभी मनोकामनाएं पूरी हो जाएंगी।*
*7- पैसों की तंगी शीघ्र ही दूर होगी। परिवार में वृद्धि होगी। स्त्री से धन प्राप्त होगा।*
*8- आपको धन और संतान दोनों की प्राप्ति के योग बन रहे हैं। शनिवार को शनिदेव की पूजा करने से आपको लाभ होगा।*
*9- आपकी ग्रह दिशा अनुकूल चल रही है। जो वस्तु आपसे दूर चली गई है वह पुन: प्राप्त होगी।*
*10- शीघ्र ही आपको कोई प्रसन्नता का समाचार मिलने वाला है। आपकी मनोकामना भी पूरी होगी। प्रतिदिन पूजन करें। 
**11- यदि आपको व्यापार में हानि हो रही है तो कोई दूसरा व्यापार करें। पीपल पर रोज जल चढ़ाएं। सफलता मिलेगी।
12- राज्य की ओर से लाभ मिलेगा। पूर्व दिशा आपके लिए शुभ है। इस दिशा में यात्रा का योग बन सकता है। मान-सम्मान प्राप्त होगा।
13- कुछ ही दिनों बाद आपका श्रेष्ठ समय आने वाला है। कपड़े का व्यवसाय करेंगे तो बेहतर रहेगा। सब कुछ अनुकूल रहेगा।
14- जो इच्छा आपके मन में है वह पूरी होगी। राज्य की ओर से लाभ प्राप्ति का योग बन रहा है। मित्र या भाई से मिलाप होगा।
15- आपके सपने में स्वयं को गांव जाता देंखे तो शुभ समाचार मिलेगा। पुत्र से लाभ मिलेगा। धन प्राप्ति के योग भी बन रहे हैं।
16- आप देवी मां पूजा करें। मां ही सपने में आकर आपका मार्गदर्शन करेंगी। सफलता मिलेगी।
17- आपको अच्छा समय आ गया है। चिंता दूर होगी। धन एवं सुख प्राप्त होगा।
18- यात्रा पर जा सकते हैं। यात्रा मंगल, सुखद व लाभकारी रहेगी। कुलदेवी का पूजन करें।
19- आपके समस्या दूर होने में अभी करीब डेढ़ साल का समय शेष है। जो कार्य  करें माता-पिता से पूछकर करें। कुल देवता व ब्राह्मण की सेवा करें।
20- शनिवार को शनिदेव का पूजन करें। गुम हुई वस्तु मिल जाएगी। धन संबंधी समस्या भी दूर हो जाएगी।21- आप जो भी कार्य करेंगे उसमें सफलता मिलेगी। विदेश यात्रा के योग भी बन रहे हैं। आप श्रीगणेश का पूजन करें।
22- यदि आपके घर में क्लेश रहता है तो रोज भगवान की पूजा करें तथा माता-पिता की सेवा करें। आपको शांति का अनुभव होगा।
23- आपकी समस्याएं शीघ्र ही दूर होंगी। आप सिर्फ आपके काम में मन लगाएं और भगवान शंकर की पूजा करें।
24- आपके ग्रह अनुकूल नहीं है इसलिए आप रोज नवग्रहों की पूजा करें। इससे आपकी समस्याएं कम होंगी और लाभ मिलेगा।
25- पैसों की तंगी के कारण आपके घर में क्लेश हो रहा है। कुछ दिनों बाद आपकी यह समस्या दूर जाएगी। आप मां लक्ष्मी का पूजन रोज करें।
26- यदि आपके मन में नकारात्मक विचार आ रहे हैं तो उनका त्याग करें और घर में भगवान सत्यनारायण का कथा करवाएं। लाभ मिलेगा।
27- आप जो कार्य इस समय कर रहे हैं वह आपके लिए बेहतर नहीं है इसलिए किसी  दूसरे कार्य के बारे में विचार करें। कुलदेवता का पूजन करें।
28- आप पीपल के वृक्ष की पूजा करें व दीपक लगाएं। आपके घर में तनाव नहीं होगा और धन लाभ भी होगा।
29- आप प्रतिदिन भगवान विष्णु, शंकर व ब्रह्मा की पूजा करें। इससे आपको मनचाही सफलता मिलेगी और घर में सुख-शांति रहेगी।30- रविवार का व्रत एवं सूर्य पूजा करने से लाभ मिलेगा। व्यापार या नौकरी में थोड़ी सावधानी बरतें। आपको सफलता मिलेगी।31- आपको व्यापार में लाभ होगा। घर में खुशहाली का माहौल रहेगा और सबकुछ भी ठीक रहेगा। आप छोटे बच्चों को मिठाई बांटें।
32- आप व्यर्थ की चिंता कर रहे हैं। सब कुछ ठीक हो रहा है। आपकी चिंता दूर होगी। गाय को चारा खिलाएं।
33- माता-पिता की सेवा करें, ब्राह्मण को भोजन कराएं व भगवान श्रीराम की पूजा करें। आपकी हर अभिलाषा पूरी होगी।
34- मनोकामनाएं पूरी होंगी। धन-धान्य एवं परिवार में वृद्धि होगी। कुत्ते को तेल चुपड़ी रोटी खिलाएं।
35- परिस्थितियां आपके अनुकूल नहीं है। जो भी करें सोच-समझ कर और अपने  बुजुर्गो की राय लेकर ही करें। आप भगवान दत्तात्रेय का पूजन करें।
36- आप रोज भगवान श्रीगणेश को दुर्वा चढ़ाएं और पूजन करें। आपकी हर मुश्किल दूर हो जाएंगी। धैर्य बनाएं रखें।
37- आप जो कार्य कर रहे हैं वह जारी रखें। आगे जाकर आपको इसी में लाभ प्राप्त होगा। भगवान विष्णु का पूजन करें।38-  लगातार धन हानि से चिंता हो रही है तो घबराइए मत। कुछ ही दिनों में आपके  लिए अनुकूल समय आने वाला है। मंगलवार को हनुमानजी को सिंदूर अर्पित करें।
39- आप भगवान सत्यनारायण की कथा करवाएं तभी आपके कष्टों का निवारण संभव है। आपको सफलता भी मिलेगी।
40- आपके लिए हनुमानजी का पूजन करना श्रेष्ठ रहेगा। खेती और व्यापार में लाभ होगा तथा हर क्षेत्र में सफलता मिलेगी।
41- आपको धन की प्राप्ति होगी। कुटुंब में वृद्धि होगी एवं चिंताएं दूर होंगी। कुलदेवी का पूजन करें।
42- आपको शीघ्र सफलता मिलने वाली है। माता-पिता व मित्रों का सहयोग मिलेगा। खर्च कम करें और गरीबों का दान करें।
43- रुका हुआ कार्य पूरा होगा। धन संबंधी समस्याएं दूर होंगी। मित्रों का  सहयोग मिलेगा। सोच-समझकर फैसला लें। श्रीकृष्ण को माखन-मिश्री का भोग  लगाएं।
44- धार्मिक कार्यों में मन लगाएं तथा प्रतिदिन पूजा करें। इससे आपको लाभ होगा और बिगड़ते काम बन जाएंगे।
45- धैर्य बनाएं रखें। बेकार की चिंता में समय न गवाएं। आपको मनोवांछित फल की प्राप्ति होगी। ईश्वर का चिंतन करें।
46- धार्मिक यात्रा पर जाना पड़ सकता है। इसमें लाभ मिलने की संभावना है। रोज गायत्री मंत्र का जप करें।
47- प्रतिदिन सूर्य को अध्र्य दें और पूजन करें। आपको शत्रुओं का भय नहीं सताएगा। आपकी मनोकामना पूरी होगी।
48- आप जो कार्य कर रहे  हैं वही करते रहें। पुराने मित्रों से मुलाकात होगी जो आपके लिए फायदेमंद रहेगी। पीपल को रोज जल चढ़ाएं।
49- अगर आपकी समस्या आर्थिक है तो आप रोज श्रीसूक्त का पाठ करें और लक्ष्मीजी का पूजा करें। आपकी समस्या दूर होगी।
50- आपका हक आपको जरुर मिलेगा। आप घबराएं नहीं बस मन लगाकर अपना काम करें। रोज पूजा अवश्य करें।
51-  आप जो व्यापार करना चाहते हैं उसी में सफलता मिलेगी। पैसों के लिए कोई गलत  कार्य न करें। आप रोज जरुरतमंद लोगों को दान-पुण्य करें।
52- एक महीने के अंदर ही आपकी मुसीबतें कम हो जाएंगी और सफलता मिलने लगेगी। आप कन्याओं को भोजन कराएं।
53- यदि आप विदेश जाने के बारे में सोच रहे हैं तो अवश्य जाएं। इसी में आपको सफलता मिलेगी। आप श्रीगणेश का आराधना करें।
54- आप जो भी कार्य करें किसी से पुछ कर करें अन्यथा हानि हो सकती है। विपरीत परिस्थिति से घबराएं नहीं। सफलता अवश्य मिलेगी।
55- आप मंदिर में रोज दीपक जलाएं, इससे आपको लाभ मिलेगा और मनोकामना पूरी होगी।
56- परिजनों की बीमारी के कारण चिंतित हैं तो रोज महामृत्युंजय मंत्र का जप करें। कुछ ही दिनों में आपकी यह समस्या दूर हो जाएगी।
57- आपके लिए समय अनुकूल नहीं है। अपने कार्य पर ध्यान दें। प्रमोशन के लिए रोज गाय को रोटी खिलाएं।
58- आपके भाग्य में धन-संपत्ति आदि सभी सुविधाएं हैं। थोड़ा धैर्य रखें व भगवान में आस्था रखकर लक्ष्मीजी को नारियल चढ़ाएं।

59- जो आप सोच रहे हैं वह काम जरुर पूरा होगा लेकिन इसमें किसी का सहयोग लेना पड़ सकता है। आप शनिदेव की उपासना करें।

60- आप अपने परिजनों से मनमुटाव न रखें तो ही आपको सफलता मिलेगी। रोज हनुमानजी के मंदिर में चौमुखी दीपक लगाएं।

61- यदि आप अपने करियर को लेकर चिंतित हैं तो श्रीगणेश की पूजा करने से आपको लाभ मिलेगा।

62- आप रोज शिवजी के मंदिर में जाकर एक लोटा जल चढ़ाएं और दीपक लगाएं। आपके रुके हुए काम हो जाएंगे।

63- आप जिस कार्य के बारे में जानना चाहते हैं वह शुभ नहीं है उसके बारे  में सोचना बंद कर दें। नवग्रह की पूजा करने से आपको सफलता मिलेगी।

64- आप रोज आटे की गोलियां बनाकर मछलियों को खिलाएं। आपकी हर समस्या का निदान स्वत: ही हो जाएगा।*

----------

